# Anything change? Safari behaving differently now



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Has anything changed here since yesterday?

I've noticed a change in behavior with Safari (only) in that after browsing several pages, when I want to go back, I need to go back several times in order to go back a single page. Going back a single time takes me to a blank page.

Note that in my testing this only happens with Safari on my Mac and I don't see it in Firefox, and I cannot account for why this suddenly changed.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

No changes here that I'm aware of.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Very strange, then. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

The problem seems to be related to a script loaded from partner.googleadservices.com. I'm guessing that the script being loaded messed with the behavior of the back button and it is somehow interacting poorly with Safari.

I notice in the mess of JavaScript code, there is a reference to "about:blank", which seems to be the blank page I'm seeing when I try to go back pages.

I blocked partner.googleadservices.com (by redirecting it to 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts), emptied my cache, and now I'm no longer seeing the problem with this forum.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I am seeing the same issue, and was wondering what was up.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm actually seeing the same thing on my iPad. Every page I load adds two entries to my back history so I have to hit back twice to go back.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I'm seeing it too with Safari. Had the same problem at another site recently and the admin there said it's a known VB issue.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I would disagree that it's a known vBulletin issue since it's not happening at another vBulletin forum that I know of and once I blocked the host serving out the Google ad script, the problem went away. Plus, it just started happening two days ago, and they haven't touched their vBulletin installation here in many years.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

The same thing has been happening with IE for several months at this site.

http://www.nsxprime.com/forum/showt...multiple-times-quot-back-quot-button-on-Prime

Only recently started with Safari and mobile Safari. Reported to VB here.

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/foru...hooting/412408-facebook-and-back-button-issue


----------

